
Hiring engineers with Triplebyte founder Ammon Bartram - Harj
https://blog.ycombinator.com/hiring-engineers-with-ammon-bartram/
======
Harj
I remember when we launched Triplebyte expecting the hard part to be
convincing "good" engineers to go through the process but so long as we did
that, every company would want to hire them. That turned out to be our
mistaken assumption that every startup has before they launch.

Ammon talks here about how little consensus there is amongst companies on what
a "good" engineer is. As he says, "we’re more often in the situation of sort
of broadening people’s vision of what a skilled engineer can be".

This concerned us at first as it seemed like an intractable problem to work on
improving the hiring process when no one can agree on what a good candidate
even means. It actually turned out to be a huge opportunity as we realized the
value was in what we're doing is matching candidates to companies rather than
trying to define what the universal definition of a "good engineer" is.

------
ammon
So... I showed up for this interview without realizing it was going to be on
video! Can you see the terrified look in my eye? But Craig did a great job and
got me through it. Thanks Craig!

